# rhodeshian ridgeback .....



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

Told crossed with a staffy but no confirmation on paperwork.

1 year 1 month old....I feel has severe seperation anxiety I,ve had a recent issue and just want advice slash thoughts from more experienced dog people or trainers......my son is priority and I have been considering whether getting rid is what I must do or if anyone thinks I should give her a chance...only had her 4 days....... This is the dilemma......

My son I picked up and has not met the dog.....( Stranger I guess) , he then went downstairs on morning b4 me and I didn't realise...he is 8y old..... Ibheard him talking to dog and trying to stroke her. When I heard growling...he had however just let her in garden b4 to which she was ok I think.....,anyways after heard growling n my son soundin distressed I shouted dogs name n strted to walk downstairs as my son come up she wos followin I'm....he was shaken up.....he told me he was lieing on sofa tryna stroke her or talk to her....n that she growled n then open her jaw wide next to his neck.....now obv this really upset me n my son comes 1st....now I don't no if my shouting stopped an attack..... Or if she was doing this to protect her family (me??) As she tht he's a streanger or if she was doing it to show authority over a cub like dogs go for neck or head to show order???? Now......all in all she has not been aggressive to me, she knows I am alpha ...when imin house she lies on her bed don't cause a mess pretty good dog....she does bark wen ppl knock door etc and she doesn't seem to like other dogs cats etc but I heard prettyt normalish with this breed...... Now as a parent this was really upsetting and scary but was this act entirely menacing and the dogs fault or shud I try with her...she seems a nice dog in general....after it happened I made sure my son don't go by her himself I also made sure he sat with me and I cuddled him and got him to tell the dog to lie on bed to try show her he's part of my family and respect him......the nly bad behvour aparet from this is when I've left house she bit up carpet n went mad at door but I've since put this down to seperation...any advice and help appreciated..... I'm not someone who has got a dog for status or wants a vicious dog we want a family pet.....here is video of her....... And. I am not going to let her rnd my son alone at all for time being not even goin toilet etc etc thanks for reading --- doggy flippin mad - YouTube sheeba - YouTube all advice wanted and as I said my kid safe is priority over anything else we just want a loving family pet...I do a lot of running slash gym training so I know ridge need lot of exercise


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

She does look like a RR x SBT to me. If I were you I'd get a professional behaviourist in to assess the dog in your home, go to some good training classes and do some reading about dog behaviour too - books like 'The Culture Clash' by Jean Donaldson are good.

My RR doesn't like cats at all but is fine with most dogs - I know some that live with cats though.

I would also stop teasing the dog whilst she has something like in your first video and it is good that you are no longer going to leave your child alone with her.

RRs are actually quite happy lounging about the house all day as well as getting plenty of exercise (very adaptable indeed) although if she has more staffy traits then perhaps she'd need more stimulation. One thing I have learned with my Ridgie is I could never physically exhaust him - what does tire him is mental training and stimulation; he is exhausted after training class, yet looks at me when we're out running like 'is that all you can manage?'!!

After only 4 days the dog won't be anywhere near settled with her true character showing, so to consider rehoming at this point seems really hasty; was she assessed in a rescue centre or a private rehome? Would either have her back if you do decide to rehome? What I do know is that you need to be 100% committed to the dog if you keep her. 

I am sure much more could be gained from your post, but I am sorry to say that I found it really hard to read the way it was laid out.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

darrenmma said:


> Told crossed with a staffy but no confirmation on paperwork.
> 
> 1 year 1 month old....I feel has severe seperation anxiety I,ve had a recent issue and just want advice slash thoughts from more experienced dog people or trainers......my son is priority and I have been considering whether getting rid is what I must do or if anyone thinks I should give her a chance...only had her 4 days....... This is the dilemma......
> 
> My son I picked up and has not met the dog.....( Stranger I guess) , he then went downstairs on morning b4 me and I didn't realise...he is 8y old..... Ibheard him talking to dog and trying to stroke her. When I heard growling...he had however just let her in garden b4 to which she was ok I think.....,anyways after heard growling n my son soundin distressed I shouted dogs name n strted to walk downstairs as my son come up she wos followin I'm....he was shaken up.....he told me he was lieing on sofa tryna stroke her or talk to her....n that she growled n then open her jaw wide next to his neck.....now obv this really upset me n my son comes 1st....now I don't no if my shouting stopped an attack..... Or if she was doing this to protect her family (me??) As she tht he's a streanger or if she was doing it to show authority over a cub like dogs go for neck or head to show order???? Now......all in all she has not been aggressive to me, she knows I am alpha ...when imin house she lies on her bed don't cause a mess pretty good dog....she does bark wen ppl knock door etc and she doesn't seem to like other dogs cats etc but I heard prettyt normalish with this breed...... Now as a parent this was really upsetting and scary but was this act entirely menacing and the dogs fault or shud I try with her...she seems a nice dog in general....after it happened I made sure my son don't go by her himself I also made sure he sat with me and I cuddled him and got him to tell the dog to lie on bed to try show her he's part of my family and respect him......the nly bad behvour aparet from this is when I've left house she bit up carpet n went mad at door but I've since put this down to seperation...any advice and help appreciated..... I'm not someone who has got a dog for status or wants a vicious dog we want a family pet.....here is video of her....... And. I am not going to let her rnd my son alone at all for time being not even goin toilet etc etc thanks for reading --- doggy flippin mad - YouTube sheeba - YouTube all advice wanted and as I said my kid safe is priority over anything else we just want a loving family pet...I do a lot of running slash gym training so I know ridge need lot of exercise


IMO i think it sounds like a one off, the dog was most likely wary of your son coming downstairs. You have to remember you have only had this dog 4 days, it can take dogs months to settle in properly. Shes gone in to a new home with strange surroundings and people, to see a stranger when shes already stressed and settling in im not really surprised. My dog would most likely do this if a stranger walked down stairs. It also sounds like she warned him rather than she was going to attack, i had a ridgeback and he would put his jaw round your mouth of another body part as a warning if he wasnt happy.

I dont think its seperation anxiety, i think shes stressed at being in a new environment. Do some training with her, sit, down etc, to keep her mentally stimulated. Also make sure their are lots of toys and chews for her to play with, kongs are great.

Do not allow your son alone with her, but make sure you tell him what is acceptable with the dog and what isnt. Allow him to bond with her though, dont keep them apart, to me it was a understanding. She needs to feel part of the family too, you dont need to be alpha, dogs dont want that, they just need to feel looked after and welcomed.

This is only my opinion, but it does sound like a mis understanding thats all.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

Just to answer the couple of quest I can....sorry if my writing is a little back to front or abbrev...I'm writing off a blackberry not very nice lol....I am pretty sure she has seper anx I didn't explain that on this post this was sim to gauge otehr reactions on her reaction to my son....he's #1 in my life I cannot willingly put him in danger and the incident has shaken us both.....sheeba panics anytime I exit the house without her.....she's settled on a bed on armchair in 2nd living room.... Anytime go to front door she off her bed coming to door.....she jumps up on table to watch out window....she cries yelpos scratches...when I came back in after 20 seconds she was waggin like mad jumpin up hyper....she is destructive if left in house...and distressed....however if I'm upstairs gone bed she's happy on her bed all night long no problem at all.... Previous owner has said she's never been left alone.. The alpha thing.... I read that it was positive to show the dog her position in the pack....I stare at her and she looks away I have also straddled her and after 20 30 seconds she has been submissive and put her head to the side....there was not biting during this exercise and I did not exert full pressure nor did she struggle a lot...I sat next to myt son specifically after to try let her know he was my cub too and not too hurt him... As I said generally she doesn't seem to bad.... I am commited to the dog but I wouldn't risk my childs life in that process hence asking for advice. Also the video I wasn't trting to tease was trying to play perhaps was wrong..... Any tips on hping seperation welcomed...I've been playing with my keys putting my hat on and sitting back down trying to show its not a big deal etc anyways thanks for listening


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

In my opinion, I think you should return the dog. You are clearly not confident or knowledgable enough to deal with all of these problems. As you said yourself, your son comes first. Sorry, If that's not what you wanted to hear, but it's my honest advice. You have not failed the dog by returning it, you are doing what's best for both him, you and your son.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'd suggest you get a professional in real life to give you some advice. You shouldn't stare like that at a dog and you shouldn't straddle her either to show you are 'alpha'. At the moment you are lucky that she is showing calming signals to get you to back off. If she came from a rescue then they should be able to help you. Have you ever had a dog before?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> Just to answer the couple of quest I can....sorry if my writing is a little back to front or abbrev...I'm writing off a blackberry not very nice lol....I am pretty sure she has seper anx I didn't explain that on this post this was sim to gauge otehr reactions on her reaction to my son....he's #1 in my life I cannot willingly put him in danger and the incident has shaken us both.....sheeba panics anytime I exit the house without her.....she's settled on a bed on armchair in 2nd living room.... Anytime go to front door she off her bed coming to door.....she jumps up on table to watch out window....she cries yelpos scratches...when I came back in after 20 seconds she was waggin like mad jumpin up hyper....she is destructive if left in house...and distressed....however if I'm upstairs gone bed she's happy on her bed all night long no problem at all.... Previous owner has said she's never been left alone.. The alpha thing.... I read that it was positive to show the dog her position in the pack....I stare at her and she looks away I have also straddled her and after 20 30 seconds she has been submissive and put her head to the side....there was not biting during this exercise and I did not exert full pressure nor did she struggle a lot...I sat next to myt son specifically after to try let her know he was my cub too and not too hurt him... As I said generally she doesn't seem to bad.... I am commited to the dog but I wouldn't risk my childs life in that process hence asking for advice. Also the video I wasn't trting to tease was trying to play perhaps was wrong..... Any tips on hping seperation welcomed...I've been playing with my keys putting my hat on and sitting back down trying to show its not a big deal etc anyways thanks for listening


I am not the most knowledgeable person but do own a Ridgeback. One of the things that I do know is that what his breeder plus many others in the breed have emphasised to me is that RRs do not respond at all well to harsh handling such as being put on their sides - it's a risky thing to do with a large, powerful breed and won't help you build a good relationship. If she's anything like mine and a real foodie you can train really well using treats. If I even use a harsh tone of voice with mine he can become anxious and switch off a little - despite being big lumps they are awfully sensitive.

I would think that if Sheeba has never ever been left alone, then finds herself with strangers and who try to leave her alone after such a short space of time then she is feeling pretty confused and anxious. I would think that you will be able to improve things significantly but that it will take a lot of time - she needs to learn to trust you first.

I also realise that your child's safety is paramount - I really do think that a behaviourist would be a good idea just to set you on the right path.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

To honest Ive watched the video several times and to me the dog looks terrified.
She just looks like shes trying to get away and take herself off and the more shes followed and hounded the more shes trying to run away. The reason she snapped when she tried to get away under the table was probably that you cornered her. if a dogs stressed and trying to get away and cornered its got no other alternative but to snap and lunge and try to make you back off. Same when she had the chew or whatever it was you were trying to grab it will likely end up with her resource guarding because she thinks it will be taken away.

Shes in a strange home your still strange its only been 4 days after all. What she did to your son is worrying Ill admit, but if he tried to hug her or put his arms around her and shes not used to it or settled then that could well be why she reacted especially if she is a stressed out dog. Dogs usually growl to ask for space if they are not sure of a situation, usually if thats ignored then they will do things like air snap. Not saying for one minute it wasnt frightening for your son because it was or that it isnt worrying. But kids do need to also be taught to respect dogs as well and that they need space and dont always want to be cuddled and laid on. Especially as she is still settling in and as I said looks nervous and unsure. Even if you have had a dog for years and its one you know and is generally OK kids still need to be taught a dog needs space and what and not what to do.

How well do you know the previous owner? because it wouldnt surprise me if that dog has been trained with punishment when it doesnt do as its told and shouted at and been held down and alpha rolled. All those things can make a dog nervous defensive and untrusting of people. No dog should be made to obey commands and do things through fear of punishment.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

darrenmma said:


> Just to answer the couple of quest I can....sorry if my writing is a little back to front or abbrev...I'm writing off a blackberry not very nice lol....I am pretty sure she has seper anx I didn't explain that on this post this was sim to gauge otehr reactions on her reaction to my son....he's #1 in my life I cannot willingly put him in danger and the incident has shaken us both.....sheeba panics anytime I exit the house without her.....she's settled on a bed on armchair in 2nd living room.... Anytime go to front door she off her bed coming to door.....she jumps up on table to watch out window....she cries yelpos scratches...when I came back in after 20 seconds she was waggin like mad jumpin up hyper....she is destructive if left in house...and distressed....however if I'm upstairs gone bed she's happy on her bed all night long no problem at all.... Previous owner has said she's never been left alone.. The alpha thing.... I read that it was positive to show the dog her position in the pack....I stare at her and she looks away I have also straddled her and after 20 30 seconds she has been submissive and put her head to the side....there was not biting during this exercise and I did not exert full pressure nor did she struggle a lot...I sat next to myt son specifically after to try let her know he was my cub too and not too hurt him... As I said generally she doesn't seem to bad.... I am commited to the dog but I wouldn't risk my childs life in that process hence asking for advice. Also the video I wasn't trting to tease was trying to play perhaps was wrong..... Any tips on hping seperation welcomed...I've been playing with my keys putting my hat on and sitting back down trying to show its not a big deal etc anyways thanks for listening


This dog doesnt sound right for you unfortunately.. there are too many issues and i dont think you are making her more comfortable at all.

She needs a more experienced owner, the alpha thing is a load of rubbish, its for wolves not dogs. Also staring at a dog is one of the worst things you can do in this situation, your asking to be bitten. IMO it sounds like your making this dog worse not better, i know you've come on here for help but if it was me i would be on the phone to a behaviourist asap not on a forum.

I could give you more advice but i dont feel you would follow it correctly and you dont sound commited. I would never risk a childs safety but i would do everything i could to fix the issue before getting rid.

I dont think she has seperation anxiety, i just think she is stressed and wants/needs attention and not to be made to feel like an outsider.

I understand your issues and i know its difficult but it doesnt sound like you can help this dog unfortunately IMO. I know i gave some advice on my first post, but what you posted about the staring and things you've been doing it sounds like you can not deal with this issue and the dog needs a more experienced home without children possibly.

I hope you find a solution, at least contact a behaviourist if you want to keep the dog.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not trying to scare her nor am I trying to neglect her...inexperienced in a demanding breed yes, saying I'm not commiteds is a little unfair...as soon as I've had a problem I've contacted vets, I've enquired about dog trainers in my local commun and signed up to here to get advice...if I didn't care I would not be here....I didn't decide to just stare at her or put her on her back....I actually got that information off a dogs .co.uk site that actually said your dog needs to know same as in a pack who the alpha is and if it does not see you as that person you will not get its respect or trust.....it also said the staring thing as to if she won't look away first then she does not see you as the leader and will challenge youy.....I play with her I stroke pat her....play with toys..... I've started using a clicker and treats to even things like sit to try reqard her for good behaviour and take her out evrrywhere with me at month because of her being afraid to be alone.....its not that I won't to dump this dog I just wanted to know if her reaction was one of pure viciousness abd whereby I should not have her with a child........I am here to listen and learn that is all I have tried to keep my posts positive ... She's not from a home she's from a previous owner female with her bf....I don't know how she was treated exactly as I said I want to try but if its at family risk then obv I will have to look to rehome


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> I'm not trying to scare her nor am I trying to neglect her...inexperienced in a demanding breed yes, saying I'm not commiteds is a little unfair...as soon as I've had a problem I've contacted vets, I've enquired about dog trainers in my local commun and signed up to here to get advice...if I didn't care I would not be here....I didn't decide to just stare at her or put her on her back....I actually got that information off a dogs .co.uk site that actually said your dog needs to know same as in a pack who the alpha is and if it does not see you as that person you will not get its respect or trust.....it also said the staring thing as to if she won't look away first then she does not see you as the leader and will challenge youy.....I play with her I stroke pat her....play with toys..... I've started using a clicker and treats to even things like sit to try reqard her for good behaviour and take her out evrrywhere with me at month because of her being afraid to be alone.....its not that I won't to dump this dog I just wanted to know if her reaction was one of pure viciousness abd whereby I should not have her with a child........I am here to listen and learn that is all I have tried to keep my posts positive ... She's not from a home she's from a previous owner female with her bf....I don't know how she was treated exactly as I said I want to try but if its at family risk then obv I will have to look to rehome


Dogs will avert their gaze and turn their heads if they are unsure or nervous of a situation so that in affect is true its a submissive behaviour. Staring a dog down though is an agressive behaviour, dogs do it to intimidate and challenge other dogs. With a dog who is unsure and as nervous as she already appears to be the last thing she needs is agressive displays. All the Alpha stuff is old outdated rubbish and with any dog but especailly one who is subissive and unsure or frightened anyway it will seriously backfire. Even if a dog does growl and lunge like she did when she tried to get away under the table, as I mentioned before growling is a way of asking for space and letting you know they are uncomfortable with a situation and its often a last resort. Growling is also your early warning system too they are unhappy and unsure, push it and carry on and take the alpha rolling and pinning a dog down in that situation advice will probably more likely get you bitten more then anything else because your pushing the dog into it.

Training the dog like you say yo are doing with the clicker and treats and affection to reward and re-enforce the behaviour and commands you do want is a much better way, it builds the dogs confidence and trust and makes them want to work for you. Keep going that way and you probably wont go far wrong.
Do the training as described by Dogs co. uk and you will get more problems then you will solve.

Same with your trainer if they use positive kind fair reward based training then fine, if the use the alpha punishment methods then give them the wide berth they havent kept up with modern training methods and live in the dark ages.

Have a look on this site Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK that will find you trainers and classes in your area, Im pretty sure there are some training tips and things on there too possibly as well.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There are training tips on there too for various problems including home alone

Puppy Training Tips - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

If you are saying your son comes first then why on earth is he allowed to interact with this dog at all while he is alone? I wouldn't dream of allowing an eight year old fuss around a dog I had only had for four days, in fact my children wouldn't have been allowed to interact with any foster dog I had unless I were there to supervise when they were youngsters. They were made to wait for the dog to come to them and never allowed to approach the dog while the environment was still new to it. 

Your son is eight and quite capable of understanding the dog needs time to settle and that he should not be with her unless you are there too. After just four days in a new home it's not fair on the dog for a child to be allowed to take her in the garden and dangerous for him to be lying on the sofa trying to stroke her. If she's nervous anything can happen and a dogs defence in these circumstances is to bite because nervous dogs are most likely to do so. 

Keep your son away and give the dog the space she needs to settle in. I don't know where you were while all this was going on but if you can't supervise then the dog would be better off going back to where she came from before something nasty happens!


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

If your going to post something offensive towards me....maybe instead of question where I was you shoud of bothered to read the start of the thread !!! My son had went downstairs while I was in bed and I did not know until I heard voice and growls ! .....next time make an effort to read before assuming and deliberating a guilty verdict. I came here for help not parenting and I clearly said I do not let my son around the dog without my presence ! If this comes off sharp fair enough but you never bothered to read or ask politely, it is as good as your asleep in bed and your 8y old falls down the stairs where the hell was you??? I did not willingly have him interact with this dog alone!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

As well as the trainer that you are looking into, learning a little about body language may help as I saw an anxious dog in your video too as SDH said and it would help you to understand why the staring, cornering under the table etc isn't a great idea. There is a booklet called "On Talking Terms With Dogs. Calming Signals" by Turid Rugaas - really easy to understand (even I can so it must be!!).

A good insight into the breed can be gained from: Frequently Asked Questions and a copy of the booklet "The Imbali Way Of Raising and Training Your Ridgeback Puppy" also gives you a good idea of how they tick.

These may help a little too (I know yours is no longer a pup, but bits might help): http://www.rhodesianridgebacks.org/RRCGB - Info leaflet 1.pdf

http://www.rhodesianridgebacks.org/APottedHistory.pdf (this one emphasises no harsh treatment again).

A lot of people I have met here stare at Kilo - they say that it is a 'dominance test' and I should get a choke chain on him etc etc. You'll find loads of folk still around who think that big dogs need to be dominated. All it does is really unsettle him and occasionally make him react when they couple the staring with aggressive body language, moving towards him etc.

A clicker and treats is definitely a good idea with them - mine would sell his soul for food! Training - wise I have found that it needs to be kept varied and interesting otherwise the clever buggers switch off. For instance I attended training classes that were quite repetitive - 5 minutes or so at a time for instance to just practise 'sits' - Kilo would do 3 or 4 perfectly then get bored and switch off and play up; the ones I go to at present are much faster paced and varied and he is doing really well and enjoying them - and his attention is focussed on me rather than other dogs, sniffing the floor etc etc. The key is to stop anything before they get bored (you'll recognise when that is soon enough!) - I have a fun agility set in the garden, if I do one too many runs through with Kilo, he'll just walk under the hurdle jump, sit down and look at me like "I don't think so" :scared:.

They are very clever but also very independent thinkers so training can be a real challenge - stop before they get bored and be really consistent as if they get away with something once they seem to remember for ever .

I don't think that you answered the question as to why she was rehomed - if it was behavioural you may have more to work on than if it was a different reason.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

From what I was told they moving home landlord does not accept pets....was looking for home or to be put down....she does seem to cower sometimes if a hand is raised I do not know if she was treated bad or hit harshly but I'm not like that and I can only be good from here on...I'm not a bully....if anyone has advice on how to appropriately punish without tapping its nose or talking sternly would appreciate I will try take some videos when I can ....chasing n tugging I was trying to play with her I wasn't taking it as she was scared she just figured out under table I cudnt follow I asusmed


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

darrenmma said:


> From what I was told they moving home landlord does not accept pets....was looking for home or to be put down....she does seem to cower sometimes if a hand is raised I do not know if she was treated bad or hit harshly but I'm not like that and I can only be good from here on...I'm not a bully....if anyone has advice on how to appropriately punish without tapping its nose or talking sternly would appreciate I will try take some videos when I can ....chasing n tugging I was trying to play with her I wasn't taking it as she was scared she just figured out under table I cudnt follow I asusmed


The best way to punish is to ignore, or put in another room for 30-40 seconds and repeat if needed.

When behaving approriately then reward.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

sheeba 1 - YouTube sheeba 2 - YouTube not sure if her body language is bad but on whole she seems approachable n nice she also picks her lead up n brings it to me to go fr walks


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

She is really lovely - you'll be able to learn how to handle her with a good trainer - especially if she isn't good with other dogs; it will increase your confidence and hers and really improve the bond between you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> sheeba 1 - YouTube sheeba 2 - YouTube not sure if her body language is bad but on whole she seems approachable n nice she also picks her lead up n brings it to me to go fr walks


If she cowers when a hand is raised thats often a fair indication that she might have been treated roughly by the previous owners.

This video was a lot better then your previous one. she still looks a little unsure and there was some lip licking and a bit of other submissive unsure behaviour at first, but all in all she responded well it after on the whole to you speaking to her in a soft voice softly praising and showing affection she seemed to settle down again, so I really think that is the way to continue with her.

Carry on with the training, using praise and treats ans affection as rewards and you wont go far wrong. It is still early days after all, carry on the way your going and give her time to realise that this is now her some and she isnt going to be treated roughly or punished for getting it wrong and I think you will end up with a dog that bonds with you and trusts you.

At her age they can have hyper moments and sometimes dont listen, bascially you need to praise the behaviour you do want, and ignore the behaviour you dont, by folding your arms turning your back and stand looking at the celing sounds odd I know but if a dogs getting on another dogs nerves, you often see them turn their back to them and not acknowledge the behaviour or walk off and ignore them completely until they have got the message in a low key way, that they are not going to tolerate or entertain the behaviour. If she gets hyper and whizzy then just pop her into another room and leave her for a couple of minutes, let her out, but continue to ignore her for another minute or to, then call her to you and if she is calm then lots of praise attention and a treat.

With the training too it should build her confidence and trust in you and establish a better bond.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

sheeba 3 - YouTube is it a behavior place or a group school that will help with other dogs..... Bumped into 2 dogs takin her to field........she looks aggressive crouches n then springs on lead like she would charge n attack off lead.....she really goes aggressive if sees any dogs. So I foind this tennis court locked gates n ran round with her. I'm sure she has some type of anxaiety wen leave house though literally haver to take her everywhere if I leave front door....if I'm in house even upstairs she's okay thinkinh of doing ropes out windows lol


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

darrenmma said:


> sheeba 3 - YouTube is it a behavior place or a group school that will help with other dogs..... Bumped into 2 dogs takin her to field........she looks aggressive crouches n then springs on lead like she would charge n attack off lead.....she really goes aggressive if sees any dogs. So I foind this tennis court locked gates n ran round with her. I'm sure she has some type of anxaiety wen leave house though literally haver to take her everywhere if I leave front door....if I'm in house even upstairs she's okay thinkinh of doing ropes out windows lol


Awwww, she looks much happier.


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a massively important time in her development, especially if she's had a rough start in life.

I'm not an expert but, before you've decided whether to 'get rid of' her or not, maybe you can help the more knowledgable people on here by giving a little more information.

How much time will you be devoting to her in the morning with exercise/stimulation/training?

What will be the length of time she's left at home during the day?

How much time will you be putting aside to exercise/stimulate and train her in the afternoons or evenings?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> sheeba 3 - YouTube is it a behavior place or a group school that will help with other dogs..... Bumped into 2 dogs takin her to field........she looks aggressive crouches n then springs on lead like she would charge n attack off lead.....she really goes aggressive if sees any dogs. So I foind this tennis court locked gates n ran round with her. I'm sure she has some type of anxaiety wen leave house though literally haver to take her everywhere if I leave front door....if I'm in house even upstairs she's okay thinkinh of doing ropes out windows lol


That's why a trainer or behaviourist would be good - it might be play when she crouches and springs (mine does when playing offlead with dogs he knows), uncertainty (he will do it onlead through anxiety - I stop as soon as he starts to point / crouch / eyeball by moving away) but doesn't end up in any form of attack, the 'aggression' when seeing dogs might be frustration that she cannot get to them (barrier frustration) as she wants to meet or aggression through fear so she is doing what works to make them go away. It could be so many things that you really need someone to assess in person so that you go about modifying the behaviour in the right way.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

My son goes to school, I work through ebay and mass selling on behalf of supplier so I don't actually have to go out to an office....I fight semi professionally so I do a put a lot of time in the gym.... However because of the dog seeming very worried I've decided to take coup months of training and instead use the dog to train with for fitness, sprints, jogging etc etc I could even do agility training with her as part as my own footwork and speed drills.....I am unsure amount of time to exercise her but I'm looking at at least 5 miles a day and hill sprints / other things every cup days. I have enough time on my hands mainly from 9 till 3 when childs at school. Weekends I won't have as much exercise time available but will still make effort. If anyone local from wolverhampton has any recommendations appreciate.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> My son goes to school, I work through ebay and mass selling on behalf of supplier so I don't actually have to go out to an office....I fight semi professionally so I do a put a lot of time in the gym.... However because of the dog seeming very worried I've decided to take coup months of training and instead use the dog to train with for fitness, sprints, jogging etc etc I could even do agility training with her as part as my own footwork and speed drills.....I am unsure amount of time to exercise her but I'm looking at at least 5 miles a day and hill sprints / other things every cup days. I have enough time on my hands mainly from 9 till 3 when childs at school. Weekends I won't have as much exercise time available but will still make effort. If anyone local from wolverhampton has any recommendations appreciate.


This is worth a read: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/97249-what-look-trainer-behaviourist.html

And this may help you to find a good trainer too locally: Local Dog Trainers - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Still not contacted a behaviourist?

Have you found a training class?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Still not contacted a behaviourist?
> 
> Have you found a training class?


To be fair to the OP, it's the weekend so he may have contacted some but not received a reply yet


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> sheeba 3 - YouTube is it a behavior place or a group school that will help with other dogs..... Bumped into 2 dogs takin her to field........she looks aggressive crouches n then springs on lead like she would charge n attack off lead.....she really goes aggressive if sees any dogs. So I foind this tennis court locked gates n ran round with her. I'm sure she has some type of anxaiety wen leave house though literally haver to take her everywhere if I leave front door....if I'm in house even upstairs she's okay thinkinh of doing ropes out windows lol


It could be that she wasnt socialised and allowed to mix enough with other dogs at the critical stage when she was younger, thats when they learn to interact and be sociable with other dogs. Much like your son if you never let him have mates to play and interact with when younger he wouldnt learn how to have social skills and interact with other kids, dogs can be the same.

What often appears as agression that we all think of is often defensive, on lead especially they are also often worse, as they are literally stuck there and feel disadvantaged so resort to barking lunging and growling to make the dog back off. problem is that to them it works because you remove them, the owner removes the other dog or they were going to pass by anyway. But to her the ploy to get rid of them she thinks worked so does it next time shes in the situation thats one possible explantion.

Sometimes they will do it out of sheer fraustration too. Or she could be agressive to other dogs for agressions sake, although with most dogs its usually defensive more then anything else.

Not being able to see her no one on here can tell you for deffinate, only possible explanations for doing it as we cant see her. Obviously you cant let her off with other dogs yet, because you dont know with certainty why she is doing it only possibly some of the things that could make her do it.

Thats where a trainer or behaviourist comes in they know dogs and body language and can access her and find out what the exact problem is and once they know the real reason can give you a proper tailor made training programme.
Behaviourists usually deal more with the reasons behind it and modifying the behaviours in greater depth often and the more serious problems. Trainers according to their qualifications usually deal more with smaller or general problems like pulling on lead, jumping up mouthing etc plus general all round obdience/general training. Some do both.

If you are in the financial position to start with a one to one behaviourist first then although more expensive then just training in general and classes its can be well worth the money. Once shes assessed problems identified and you start working on them and she gets better, then you can usually progress to attending traning classes with her after.
CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers should find a behaviourist in your area.
Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find a trainer one to one or classes in your area.
Both these organisations only use kind fair reward based training.

With the anxiety at being left, it probably wont help at the moment because shes only just arrived and not settled so doesnt know where she is so likely to be stressed in a strange place. As good or bad as her previous owners might have been then thats still what she knows and was familiar to her.

Although taking her everywhere and being at home all the time solves the immediate problem, its not actually dealing with it and learning her how to cope alone.

Whats usually best is to start giving her periods alone as part of her routine while you are in. Best time to start is after exercise or a run like you have done today, if shes got rid of excess energy and tired shes more likely to settle, so exercise her first and/or do some training and then give her a wind down area like the kitchen or whatever and make this the place she is left when you do have to go out too.

Have a bed in there. Things that can help settle them when left are, leaving a radio on a talking station as voices can settle them down, also leave an old t-shirt or jumper you have worn spread out on her bed. Having your smell can re-assure them when they are alone. Kongs can help too, always leave her with something to keep her occupied and as a treat as it makes a good association with being left.
Recipes - Kong Theres some ideas on the link for fillings
Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube
Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats
Heres some ideas of sorts of things anyway. Chewing is a destresser for dogs in general.
Dap difusers can help too, you use them as a plug in air freshener is used and it can be used with anxious stressy dogs
Adaptil - The secret to happy dogs - Adaptil

What you need to do is set up her area, and after exercise, just take her there give her the goody and leave no fuss no good byes nothing just leave.

At first you need to return before she gets stressed and panics and starts to whine or bark even if initially its literally a few minutes. Return equally with no fuss and let her out and ignore for a minute or too, then call her get her to sit treat fuss and lots of attention and affection.

Then gradually bit by bit as she copes better build the time up while you are in so she adjusts and gets used to being left as part of her routine. That way she should learn how to cope and also learn being left always means you come back to her. You need to build up the length of time slowly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> To be fair to the OP, it's the weekend so he may have contacted some but not received a reply yet


I agree the guy first posted at 8.43pm last might its Sunday today too.
To give him his due too, he has asked more about trainers today, and has taken everything on board stopping all the alpha stuff he misguidedly and knowing no better got off the internet and if you watch the last two videos has a totally different approach, speaking calmly and gently rewarding with affection and praise and hes taken her out and again interacted with her and praising to build confidence.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I din't notice the date the thread started, so fair enough. Looks like a nice dog, but, as a grandmother, I'm always very catious when it comes to children and dogs.


----------



## ChewieFudge (Jul 6, 2012)

darrenmma said:


> sheeba 3 - YouTube is it a behavior place or a group school that will help with other dogs..... Bumped into 2 dogs takin her to field........she looks aggressive crouches n then springs on lead like she would charge n attack off lead.....she really goes aggressive if sees any dogs. So I foind this tennis court locked gates n ran round with her. I'm sure she has some type of anxaiety wen leave house though literally haver to take her everywhere if I leave front door....if I'm in house even upstairs she's okay thinkinh of doing ropes out windows lol


Hi there,

When you say she goes really aggressive, what does this involve?

Fudge has RR in her and when she is on a lead, she gets VERY frustrated she cannot bound over to play with another dog. Her ridges will go up all along her back and will bark in frustration because she is on a lead. Other dog owners look at her like she's the devil dog and she can appear to others as really aggressive! She has NEVER attacked or been aggressive to another dog. She plays well with other dogs (if not over enthusiastically sometimes- but she is a pup). She has been like this from 8 weeks old so it is nature not nurture in her case.

I'm not saying just let her off a lead and see what happens but make sure her behaviour is being read correctly. If you have any friends with a good, calm dog, it may be an idea lead walking together so she gets used to other dogs being near her if she isn't well socialised. She may get in a tiz to begin with but keep walking and ignore the behaviour. My trainer advised me her barking behaviour on the lead was frustration and this is because of her breeding (DDB&RR). If it wasn't for him, I would have probrably interperated it as being aggressive and would have been afraid of her socialising.

It would be an idea to get her in a good routine- walking and feeding at the same times every day will help her to settle. Also I give mine a small treat when I leave them so they associate me leaving as a positive thing.

I'm certainly not a dog trainer but just giving some tips on what has worked for me. She looks lovely BTW and with some confidence, I believe she could be a really nice dog.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

sheeba 4 - YouTube hopefully she is looking more settled.....I say aggressive because I wouldn't think let her off lead when she's doing this......yday for e.g she saw a dog in a car she started crouching growling then full on barking showing her teeth while leaping forward motion...she also does this to any dogs around....the only time she hasn't totally flipped is with really small dogs but she still doesn't like them.......she looks vicious when other animals are around I certainly wouldn't unlead her to test.......as for treat with leaving no chance of this she just hates me going outside the house at all....think this may be a lengthy process....also she doesn't seem to eat much, I've tried a varaiety of foods only thing she wolfs down is human food like sausage rolls or if I buy small tray of fresh cut dog meat obvs I cannot afford this constantly......had no luck finding a behaviorist checked on the links given going to try see if is a local class to get her mixed with animals and also see what vets say tomorrow


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> sheeba 4 - YouTube hopefully she is looking more settled.....I say aggressive because I wouldn't think let her off lead when she's doing this......yday for e.g she saw a dog in a car she started crouching growling then full on barking showing her teeth while leaping forward motion...she also does this to any dogs around....the only time she hasn't totally flipped is with really small dogs but she still doesn't like them.......she looks vicious when other animals are around I certainly wouldn't unlead her to test.......as for treat with leaving no chance of this she just hates me going outside the house at all....think this may be a lengthy process....also she doesn't seem to eat much, I've tried a varaiety of foods only thing she wolfs down is human food like sausage rolls or if I buy small tray of fresh cut dog meat obvs I cannot afford this constantly......had no luck finding a behaviorist checked on the links given going to try see if is a local class to get her mixed with animals and also see what vets say tomorrow


You're definitely doing right not allowing her offlead until she has a recall trained and you have the behaviour assessed by a professional. Sometimes excitement / frustration leads to aggression - they are on a continuum as far as I understand; she may well be acting like that through frustration, fear or any number of other reasons - hopefully the vet will be able to recommend a behaviourist to you tomorrow; that is the only way you'll discover why she is acting like this I think and you can then start to deal with it. If she is insured a number of policies cover this too I believe.

What food did she come from her last owner on? Or did they feed human food?

She is looking more settled; I'd probably ease off the head rubs unless she volunteers herself, only because she ducks away at times.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

Webbox dry complete big bag


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> Webbox dry complete big bag


Is she off that too? If so, maybe it's just the stress of a change in environment and she'll come round. If you want to change the food and dry is what you are after this thread's worth a look: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html

You'll find Webbox on page 2 and it's fairly awful food so maybe use this opportunity to change for something a little better? You may find it influences her behaviour positively too.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

Just bumped into a behaviorist or she said she was managing some big pet store.....anyways she saw sheeba and also how she acted towards other dogs.....anyone good with breeds can you tell what my dogg is........I was told ridge crosseth staff but when I was there this woman said she defo crossed with a pitbull and reckoned she was bred to fight as the mix would put her in lower weight class....she seemed adamant about it.....now I don't know tbh but can anyone here can u see any pitbull in her????? I'm no dog expert but this woman said definitely pitbull even after I said I'd bought her as a staff cross....any thoughts ??? She said it didn't look the right size to be a ridge staff cross..... Thx I'm just curious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

darrenmma said:


> Just bumped into a behaviorist or she said she was managing some big pet store.....anyways she saw sheeba and also how she acted towards other dogs.....anyone good with breeds can you tell what my dogg is........I was told ridge crosseth staff but when I was there this woman said she defo crossed with a pitbull and reckoned she was bred to fight as the mix would put her in lower weight class....she seemed adamant about it.....now I don't know tbh but can anyone here can u see any pitbull in her????? I'm no dog expert but this woman said definitely pitbull even after I said I'd bought her as a staff cross....any thoughts ??? She said it didn't look the right size to be a ridge staff cross..... Thx I'm just curious


Sheeba wouldn't have to have a single pitbull gene in her but could still be regarded as 'type' in the eyes of the law as it stands.

If I were you I would completely ignore what this misinformed lady has said & forget all mention of the 'P' word, as very few people in this country can assess a dog to be of 'type'. People throw the word about far too casually for whatever misguided reason & it has got a lot of innocent dogs (& their owners) into a whole lot of trouble:frown:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> Just bumped into a behaviorist or she said she was managing some big pet store.....anyways she saw sheeba and also how she acted towards other dogs.....anyone good with breeds can you tell what my dogg is........I was told ridge crosseth staff but when I was there this woman said she defo crossed with a pitbull and reckoned she was bred to fight as the mix would put her in lower weight class....she seemed adamant about it.....now I don't know tbh but can anyone here can u see any pitbull in her????? I'm no dog expert but this woman said definitely pitbull even after I said I'd bought her as a staff cross....any thoughts ??? She said it didn't look the right size to be a ridge staff cross..... Thx I'm just curious


She looks just like a RR x staff that my sister's boyfriend owns (that was rescued having been a bait dog actually - he is covered in scars though). He is just the size of a largeish staffy not a RR.

I do know that a few staffy owners where I live of the less than reputable sort have asked about breeding their bitches with Kilo to get a dog that looks of 'type'. I would forget all about having PB type dog in her, never mention it again as you don't know who reads these sites and concentrate on sorting her behaviour. Probably not with the woman you bumped into today.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> Just bumped into a behaviorist or she said she was managing some big pet store.....anyways she saw sheeba and also how she acted towards other dogs.....anyone good with breeds can you tell what my dogg is........I was told ridge crosseth staff but when I was there this woman said she defo crossed with a pitbull and reckoned she was bred to fight as the mix would put her in lower weight class....she seemed adamant about it.....now I don't know tbh but can anyone here can u see any pitbull in her????? I'm no dog expert but this woman said definitely pitbull even after I said I'd bought her as a staff cross....any thoughts ??? She said it didn't look the right size to be a ridge staff cross..... Thx I'm just curious


I would have said she is a Ridgeback staff cross personally. Besides shes only what a year? If so they go through a gangly lean stage usually, I think Dogless Kilo whos a full ridgeback did.

Considering a cross can vary anyway in looks and size and seeing one isnt exactly an every day occurance then I dont see what she is exactly basing it on. If every cross came out uniform then all Labradoodles would be exactly the same size, colour and coat, but they dont they vary and they are basically poodle x Labradors.

Even Full pedigrees can come out bigger or smaller then the breed standard.
My Dad had two Dobermann bitches that were like little and large and they were full pedigree. Carla was huge, as big if not bigger then some males. Annie the other one was a really small bitch smaller then a lot of female dobies you see. So saying she dont look the right "size" for a ridge/staff cross is a bit of a sweeping statement.

As for the way she acts towards other dogs if she appears agressive, lack of socialisation with other dogs when younger would do that alone usually or can be one of the main causes.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't know I said it was a staff and she kept saying it is deff the other 1....I don't no why I don't really know the different looks tbf I just tht I'd ask if anyone else can see or if there's a way to tell at some point + ...are all pit ban as I tht it was jus american pitbills or is that only type and I'm being dumb she's a sweet dog I don't want any1 hurting her


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

darrenmma said:


> I don't know I said it was a staff and she kept saying it is deff the other 1....I don't no why I don't really know the different looks tbf I just tht I'd ask if anyone else can see or if there's a way to tell at some point + ...are all pit ban as I tht it was jus american pitbills or is that only type and I'm being dumb she's a sweet dog I don't want any1 hurting her


It's both the breed & the type that are illegal.

TBH I don't think she knows what she's talking about, maybe she was trying to impress you, or appear more knowledgeable than she is, but I think you should ignore everything she's said as I think she spoke a load of old tripe! I have people telling me my bitsa puppy Rogue is a 'purebred German Shepherd' all the time so I think a lot of people talk a load of old balls for the sake of it

If you are really worried there are people on here who have more knowledge of dog law than I do who can possibly PM you to advise you


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

darrenmma said:


> Just bumped into a behaviorist or she said she was managing some big pet store.....anyways she saw sheeba and also how she acted towards other dogs.....anyone good with breeds can you tell what my dogg is........I was told ridge crosseth staff but when I was there this woman said she defo crossed with a pitbull and reckoned she was bred to fight as the mix would put her in lower weight class....she seemed adamant about it.....now I don't know tbh but can anyone here can u see any pitbull in her????? I'm no dog expert but this woman said definitely pitbull even after I said I'd bought her as a staff cross....any thoughts ??? She said it didn't look the right size to be a ridge staff cross..... Thx I'm just curious


no reputable behaviourist would say this or even mention it. 
i don`t know much about ridgebacks but can tell you staffordshire bull terriers aren't always good with other dogs and are usually always reported as being dog aggressive unless you've spent a great deal of time socializing them and even then it's no guarantee they won't turn out that way. she definitely looks like a ridgeback x staffordshire bull terrier to me.
heres a staffy x ridgeback available for adoption on dogsblog called ash.
Ash - 7 month old male Rhodesian Ridgeback cross Staffordshire Bull Terrier dog for adoption
and ben
Ben - 3 1/2 year old male Rhodesian Ridgeback cross Staffordshire Bull Terrier dog for adoption


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

She looks like a staff x to me too, and even if she did have pit in her so what - it makes no difference to the actual dog!! 
I have 3 ridgies at the mo, sadly our 4th one was pts a few months ago at 12yrs old, they are a great breed if well trained and socialised, even as older dogs it can be done if you're prepared to put the time in, even with cats - I have 17 cats and they recognise all of them, one cat regularly curls up with them in the barn as she thinks she's a dog, and they are scared of a few of them too! 
I've found they can be pretty slow to mature mentally and can be quite ditsy until they get to around 2 - my last 2 who are now 5yrs old were a pain for recall for the first year or so so had to be under close watch when out and off the lead - they did grow out of it though!!

Just as yours looks to be they are a very high energy dog and need lots of off the lead time to get a really good blast about, mine live outdoors most of the year and have free access to the farm as they are supposed to be guard dogs - I think a burglar would be drowned in drool!! So they do get plenty of exercise as well as a good run round the fields at least 3 times a day, if they are indoors they need more when they are young as they get bored easily and will go looking for trouble, my oldest ridgie is rather good at mousing and spends most of her day out in the field hunting voles - she's like a hoover!, yet she'll still go for a blast about when I take them for a walk! 

I would suggest crate training for yours may help a bit to provide somewhere that is just hers and she can feel safe in it, it worked very well for 2 of mine as we had 2 pups at the same time and it was good to just get them to have a time out on their own. You can put her in it, once she's used to it, when you go out with a kong or bone or something to keep her happy - give her a good run before you go out too as it really takes the edge off their energy and are less likely to take it out on your house or to get stressed out when you do leave - the anxiety there will lessen once she has settled and she realises she is safe and not going to be permanently left - leave a radio on or something too.

I would also set rules out for her - not getting on the furniture/table etc as it's teaching her bad habits, keep the mad play for outdoors, keep her mentally amused indoors so she learns that the house is not a race track!!

They do play rough though both staffs and ridgies, they don't seem to have quite the restraints other breeds do - mine will happily run flat out into each other and go flying - this is their idea of fun!, so be careful when she is OK with other dogs to not let her play with small or delicate breeds!!! 
They can be quite aloof with other dogs too until they get to know them, I walk mine of the beach and they will happily walk as a big pack with others but will only play once they feel comfortable with a dog they don't know, they can also be very loud when they play which to those who don't know them sounds horrendous and aggressive - I think it's their terrier ancestry coming out, but it's normal for them!
She's a lovely looking dog though and will be a great dog given time and training, staffs and ridgies are reknowned for their complete loyalty to their family!


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

First off I respect anyone who takes on a rescue dog and wants to make it work so good luck to you. I also wanted to say that as a new rescue dog owner who has kids you have to put in an immense amount of work teaching both the dog and the kids how to behave around each other and this has to be closely monitored. My kids are 11 and 13 and after 7 weeks of owning the dog I am just starting to let him be around them without feeling like I need to be close by.

Most rescue dogs have issues. Time, love and attention will help but I quickly realised that I wasnt experienced enough to deal with my dogs problems on my own and getting some expert advice made a huge difference. It gave me more confidence too which is good for both of us.

There is some great advice on here and backed up with help from a trainer plus lots of time and patience you will get there. I never realised how much commitment that I would have to give to this but it can be so rewarding.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

darrenmma said:


> Just bumped into a behaviorist or she said she was managing some big pet store.....anyways she saw sheeba and also how she acted towards other dogs.....anyone good with breeds can you tell what my dogg is........I was told ridge crosseth staff but when I was there this woman said she defo crossed with a pitbull and reckoned she was bred to fight as the mix would put her in lower weight class....she seemed adamant about it.....now I don't know tbh but can anyone here can u see any pitbull in her????? I'm no dog expert but this woman said definitely pitbull even after I said I'd bought her as a staff cross....any thoughts ??? She said it didn't look the right size to be a ridge staff cross..... Thx I'm just curious


I have been watching this thread since it was started. Been wondering if this scenario would crop up.

Alot of RR x Staff's do get seized for being of type. As in, they conform to the points needed by the enforcers. That said alot of RR x Staff's also don't conform to the dreaded list. Same goes for many other crosses.

If deemed to be of type, it doesn't really matter what breeds make up her cross. If the look fits, then you are in trouble.

Do not want to scare you etc. But you need to be prepared in case someone one day, does report you for suspecting you have a dog of type.

Finally I am not suggesting I think she fits the criteria. Then again I am also not saying she doesn't.

In fact nobody here can say via videos posted online. Nor can anyone deem a dog to have Pitbull in it just by the way it acts and/or a quick look like this supposed behaviourist.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not sure what meant by type is illegal and also so all pits are banned ??? I see loads of owners walking round with them dark eye patched pitbulls


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

darrenmma said:


> I'm not sure what meant by type is illegal and also so all pits are banned ??? I see loads of owners walking round with them dark eye patched pitbulls


Anything that looks like a Pitbull is banned. (Or indeed the other 3 banned breeds).

So a Pitbull x Lab (is banned due to having Pitbull in it).
A pedigree Pitbull is banned (due to being a Pitbull).

However they may be extremely lucky and pass the checks if they some how don't look like Pit's. (The cross especially)

Then you may get crossbreeds that look like a Pit, which are then deemed to be of Pitbull type.

Some examples are:

Lab x Am Bull.
RR x Staff.
Mastiff x Lab

Now *some* of those crosess *can* look like "type", but don't actually have any banned breeds in them. So they are purely illegal by appearance.

If you look up information on a dog called Lennox (chosen as he got a lot of publicity). You will see he was put down not that long ago due to being "of type".

You will see he had no Pitbull in him. (I think he was something like Lab x Am Bull). Anyway he was deemed to be of type, yet his littermates were not.

Goes back to what I said earlier. Even 2 dogs of the same cross or even litter can look so different. One may look legal the other illegal.


----------



## darrenmma (Sep 1, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3644159391183.2139023.1490328131&type=1&refid=17 not sure if link will work but its too my pics of my doggy..... Does she look of type then....she's calming down a lot I just need a crate I think and to stop her jumping up fence outside


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3644159391183.2139023.1490328131&type=1&refid=17 not sure if link will work but its too my pics of my doggy..... Does she look of type then....she's calming down a lot I just need a crate I think and to stop her jumping up fence outside


Tried it but cant get the link to work.

Glad shes calming down though, you should find the more she settles and realises its her permanent home now and bonds with you the better she should be.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

darrenmma said:


> https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3644159391183.2139023.1490328131&type=1&refid=17 not sure if link will work but its too my pics of my doggy..... Does she look of type then....she's calming down a lot I just need a crate I think and to stop her jumping up fence outside


Link doesn't work. Loads of dogs can meet the measurements of dogs of 'type' - mine meets a fair few as do many, many breeds and crosses of dogs, I was surprised when I first read it.

Taken from 'Dangerous Dogs Law Guidance For Enforcers' published by DEFRA. The part in red identifies why the there is no point posting photos.

The following information is aimed to provide a starting point for identifying Pit Bull
Terrier (PBT) types. It should not be seen as an exhaustive list of characteristics and
further expert advice and guidance must be sought at an early stage.
There are no photographs provided to assist with this as these animals can look very different yet
have a substantial number of characteristics present and be considered a PBT.
If you cannot obtain advice from your local DLO and need assistance in identifying an alleged s1
dog you may contact the Status Dogs Unit at the Metropolitan Police at [email protected]
The standard used to identify a PBT is set out in the American Dog Breeders Association standard of
conformation as published in the Pit Bull Gazette, vol 1, issue 3 1977 - please refer to this for the full
description and also relevant cases20 as this is only a brief overview. Although the law does not require
a suspected PBT to fit the description perfectly, it does require there to be a substantial number of
characteristics present so that it can be considered 'more' PBT than any other type of dog.
• When first viewing the dog it should appear square from the side, and its height to the top of
its shoulders should be the same distance as from the front of its shoulder to the rear point of
its hip.
• Its height to weight ratio should be in proportion.
• Its coat should be short and bristled, (single coated).
• Its head should appear to be wedge shaped when viewed from the side and top but rounded
when viewed from the front. The head should be around 2/3 width of shoulders and 25 per
cent wider at cheeks than at the base of the skull (this is due to the cheek muscles).
• The distance from the back of the head to between the eyes should be about equal to the
distance from between the eyes to the tip of its nose.
• The dog should have a good depth from the top of head to bottom of jaw and a straight
box-like muzzle.
• Its eyes should be small and deep-set, triangular when viewed from the side and elliptical
from front.
• Its shoulders should be wider than the rib cage at the eighth rib.
• Its elbows should be flat with its front legs running parallel to the spine.
• Its forelegs should be heavy and solid and nearly twice the thickness of the hind legs just below
the hock.
• The rib cage should be deep and spring straight out from the spine, it should be elliptical in
cross section tapering at the bottom and not 'barrel' chested.
• It should have a tail that hangs down like an old fashioned 'pump handle' to around the hock.
• It should have a broad hip that allows good attachment of muscles in the hindquarters and
hind legs.
• Its knee joint should be in the upper third of the dog's rear leg, and the bones below that
should appear light, fine and springy.
• Overall the dog should have an athletic appearance, the standard makes no mention of ears,
colour, height, or weight.

As said before I'd stop asking on a publicly accessible forum whether or not your dog is of type or worrying that she is / discussing it with too many others. It takes one person to report that she might be and the worst consequences don't bear thinking about. You bought her as a RR x staffy and have no concrete reason to believe that she isn't, so I would honestly just concentrate on enjoying her as the lovely dog she is.


----------

